# المنتدى منتدى اقسام السرفرات و البيع والشراء و الاعلان  قسم ServerZ3x.com  Following Items Price changed  today

## FREE3

Please check new price   
Official Activations :   
Z3x Sam pro - 600 DH 
Z3x Sam Tool Activation - 600 DH 
Z3X LG Tool Activation - 600 DH 
Z3X Unlock Credits Pack - 650    
Sigma Pack 1 Activation Code - 600 DH 
Sigma Pack 2 Activation - 610 DH 
Sigma Pack 3 Activation Code - 620 DH   
Chimera Tool Yearly Activation (Full) 1200 DH   
Nck Dongle Activation (ACT 1) - 250 DH 
Nck Dongle Box Activation - 250 DH   
Infinity-Box 2 years Updates/Support Chinese Miracle-2 included - 550 DH 
Infinity Dongle software activation for Infinity [BEST], Chinese Miracle-2 and 1 support 600 DH    
Miracle 1 Year Account Activations - 280 DH

----------

